# Feeding fish oil



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

I've been feeding Lucca fish oil, drizzling the fish oil on his food. But lately, he has refused to eat food that's fish based (which explains why I had to change his salmon a la veg to pork & applesauce). Apart from fish oil, what can I feed to maintain his coat?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Can you try just putting the fish oil capsule in his food (and not drizzling it on top?) All three of my pups will eat it whole.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Raw egg yolks, but frankly if you don't think the dog's coat is in good shape, use a better food. Dr. Tim's and Annamaet give the best coats I have ever seen.

It is a myth fish oil helps coats. Omega 3's are valuable for inflammation of the skin but coat shine is from protein quality and right level and proportion 
of Omega 6. High quality, cold pressed Canola Oil is about the best common oil you can use.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Two ideas for you:
1. buy fish oil in capsules, and give them in a lump of peanut butter.
2. give coat supplements from the pet store. I've almost always given them to my dogs to prevent skin issues. The one I"m giving to Tucker right now is a PetSmart product, Healthy Skin & Coat. Works great. His coat is glossy and his skin is great. I give them to him in PB, as described above. He thinks they are a treat.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My guys swarm the kitchen after dinner, for their fish oil and glucosamine pill...a la peanut butter...desert...yummmmmmm!


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I give Lola Lecithin granules which I purchase where I work- a health food store. Lecithin is important to help the liver process and breakdown and liquify fats. It is especially good for dogs with dry flakey skin. I give Lola about a tablespoon a day in her food( twice a day as she is feed twice a day). She gets The Missing link and and liquid fish oil. I supplement with RenewLife brand skin and coat chewable wafers. Lola has a nice shiny coat.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks. Lucca's coat is good. I just want to maintain it and I read that fish oil helps. Maybe I'll try the capsule form instead. I'm currently feeding the liquid form. No idea as to why he suddenly hates fish.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

It is very common. In feeding trials dogs tire of fish at a higher rate than other proteins. I would not switch foods because of this, just get tough. The dog will start eating again.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I give my senior Bentley salmon oil to help with inflammation. If I think one of my dog's coat/skin needs more improvement, I'll rotate in the occasional scrambled egg and give some unrefined coconut oil.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My vet recommended fish oil for my 11 year old Golden along with dasuquin to help her aging joints. He prefers liquid over pills. The salmon oil I have recommends 2 tablespoons a day which seems like a lot to me and I am concerned it may result in diahrrea.
My vet suggested, I believe, salmon oil that amounts to 180 mg DHA/lb but I need to check with him again as I am not sure on that.
Does anyone know what the recommended doseage of salmon oil should be?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

BayBeams said:


> My vet recommended fish oil for my 11 year old Golden along with dasuquin to help her aging joints. He prefers liquid over pills. The salmon oil I have recommends 2 tablespoons a day which seems like a lot to me and I am concerned it may result in diahrrea.
> My vet suggested, I believe, salmon oil that amounts to 180 mg DHA/lb but I need to check with him again as I am not sure on that.
> Does anyone know what the recommended doseage of salmon oil should be?


From our forum vet Iowa Gold's fabulous Sticky!



> 2. Omega 3 Fatty Acids: Fish oil, or more specifically EPA and DHA, has been proven to decrease inflammation and is helpful in most inflammatory processes (DJD, allergies, cancer, etc.).
> 
> A. The anti-inflammatory dose of fish oil is approximately 300mg of combined EPA/DHA per 10 pounds of body weight. This is typically one 1000-1200mg fish oil capsule per 10 pounds.
> 
> ...


Here is the Sticky: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-health-anatomy-physiology-breed-standard/81336-supplements-etc-arthritis-joint-problems.html

I am not aware of any dosing differences in salmon oil vs. the fish oil in supplements. Perhaps one of our forum veterinarians could weigh in or a member could link a trustworthy scientific source so I can read/review independently.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks, DG, I had forgotten about this sticky. WOW, that still seems like a lot of fish oil. So for my 55 lb dog that would have to be 5 capsules or the equivalent of at least 5000 mg in liquid form a day to be effective.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Yep, 5 capsules seems a lot but you have to look at the DHA/EPA. Look at it like this: Poke those pills and squirt them into a teaspoon. I give Fiona a teaspoon a day of the liquid.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

It's the combo of the DHA/EPA to get to the anti-inflammatory level. I buy a brand that is marketed as a 1x day pill for humans and I give 2 of them to Toby. He's a skinny boy so 2 is enough. If he gains 10 lbs I'd probably need to go to 3 though to reach that magic level.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Fiona and Toby weigh the same, 58lbs right? Care to mention what you give Toby?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

BayBeams said:


> My vet recommended fish oil for my 11 year old Golden along with dasuquin to help her aging joints. He prefers liquid over pills. The salmon oil I have recommends 2 tablespoons a day which seems like a lot to me and I am concerned it may result in diahrrea.
> My vet suggested, I believe, salmon oil that amounts to 180 mg DHA/lb but I need to check with him again as I am not sure on that.
> Does anyone know what the recommended doseage of salmon oil should be?


 
To get the anti-inflammatory effects, you need 300 mg of EPA/DHA type of omega 3's per 10 lbs of body weight. We use the Carlson's Finest Fish Oil liquid which has 800 mg EPA & 500 mg DHA per teaspoon, so they get between 1-2 tsp/day.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

HMMM...
It seems like it typically equals about 1 to 2 *Teaspoons* most people are giving. The container I bought indicates 1.5 to 2 *Tablespoons* to get the equivalent amount. Maybe I need to get a different brand. That seems like a lot of oil.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

GoldenCamper said:


> Yep, 5 capsules seems a lot but you have to look at the DHA/EPA. Look at it like this: Poke those pills and squirt them into a teaspoon. I give Fiona a teaspoon a day of the liquid.


Toby went from 54 lbs to 57 with his new prescription kibble, verified on the scale as of this morning. I use Amazon.com: Kirkland Signature Enteric Coated Fish Oil Omega 3 1200 MG Fish Oil, 684 MG of Omega 3 Fatty Acids, 180 softgels: Health & Personal Care but I get it for cheaper (usually on sale when I buy it) at Costco. Hubby and Toby share a bottle, I can't take it (it comes back to haunt me) so I use Nordic Naturals Ultimate Omega fish oil.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Two Studies of Fish Oil for Canine Arthritis | The SkeptVet Blog
Another Study of Fish Oil for Canine Arthritis | The SkeptVet Blog

I love this guy and he is almost always right.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

WasChampionFan said:


> Two Studies of Fish Oil for Canine Arthritis | The SkeptVet Blog
> Another Study of Fish Oil for Canine Arthritis | The SkeptVet Blog
> 
> I love this guy and he is almost always right.


Who is this guy? I notice he doesn't give himself a name and refuses to disclose it, so there is no way to go into the state records and verify his license or his disciplinary record.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

From SkeptVet's FAQ's:

Who are you and why don’t you blog under your real name?

It doesn’t matter who I am. My ideas and arguments should be judged on their own strengths and weaknesses, not on the basis of whatever prejudices you may have about me as a person. Am I more likely to be right if I am a woman or a man? Does my analysis of scientific research suddenly become more or less accurate if you discover where I went to school, where I practice, or what color I am? These are irrelevant facts that people use to distract from the points I make rather than deal with them directly. I choose to blog under a pseudonym primarily so that the focus remains on the issues, ideas, and facts under discussion, not on irrelevant personal details about me.

I also choose to blog as the SkeptVet because it makes it a little easier to write about individual patients and questions that my clients ask me while still protecting their privacy. This blog grew out of my efforts to become better informed about alternative medicine and to respond thoughtfully and accurately to my clients’ questions. My clients certainly know my views on the subjects I discuss here because these discussions are simply a part of my ongoing effort to provide my clients, and the public in general, with scientific, evidence-based information. I often refer existing and potential clients to my website, so there is no question of my hiding this information from them.

I have no particular desire for attention or notoriety, but I am certainly willing to take responsibility for the statements I make here. While it is (barely) possible to blog completely anonymously, it requires a great deal of effort, and I have not made that effort (though given the amount of angry, even hysterical hate mail I get, I sometimes wish I had). It is relatively easy to discover my identity. But before you try, ask yourself if it is really relevant to the merits of my argument, or if it is just going to make it easier to dismiss what I say by applying your pre-existing biases and prejudices to me. End Quote.

On one hand this explanation sounds lame. OTOH, it makes sense. I appreciate the presentation and analysis of various studies. I don't necessarily buy into his conclusions as I like to draw my own.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

artbuc said:


> From SkeptVet's FAQ's:
> 
> Who are you and why don’t you blog under your real name?
> 
> ...


I saw that and immediately dismissed him. We have no idea if he/she is a veterinarian or a nut case, just out to have some fun on the internet. We've been using omega 3 fish oils for our dogs since 1994 and have used it ourselves and will continue to do so.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Yep, my thoughts exactly Anne.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes, Rocky and I take fish oil. Rocky gets the recommended 300 mg EPA&DHA daily. More and more studies are beginning to cast doubt on the benefit of O3 supplementation, especially in humans. Looks like the most important thing we can do is control O6 consumption and get just enough O3 through our diet to maintain a 1:1 balance. Polyunsaturated fats are looking like unstable bad actors when it comes to CHD/CVD.

I also recall one vet study (I'll post it if i can find it) that showed after 4-6 weeks, ALA from flax was just as effective as EPA/DHA in mitigating CAD and neither did much. 

I'm thinking in a few years we will all be kicking ourselves for wasting so much money on fish oil.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Drs. Foster & Smith's Vitacoat is a syrupy based oil that you can squirt on your dog's food. Dogs tend to love the taste.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

WasChampionFan said:


> Two Studies of Fish Oil for Canine Arthritis | The SkeptVet Blog
> Another Study of Fish Oil for Canine Arthritis | The SkeptVet Blog
> 
> I love this guy and he is almost always right.


 
There are not too many people I know who are "always right" or even almost...and those who claim them to be make me suspect right off the bat.

I admit, I have not done a lot of research regarding fish oil but I can try it out to see if there is benefit for my pup. I do know that both the rehab vet, that helped Baylee in the past, and my regular vet suggested it as an option without going straight to medications. If it can help Baylee to be more comfortable without doing adverse effects, then no harm done. 
One person on the internet that goes by the name skepvet does not instill me with any trust that their information is any more valid than a person I might meet on the street.
I am mostly amazed that the recommendation on the salmon oil container is suggesting 2 TBLSP of oil. I don't think Baylee will mind but when I pour that amount into her bowl it seems like a lot of oil for one little dog.

So Baylee will join the ranks of those taking fish oil and if it ends up down the road to be something that is proven to be of no benefit at least no harm done. I know that I am making choices that I feel will be in the best interests of my dog.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Ah the internet, always a study/research that contradicts another one for practically any subject.


----------



## mpewe (Jul 19, 2012)

My vet recommended fish oil for Elvis to help his skin inflammation decrease after he had hot spots, and I have been using the capsules. I just make sure to get the kind/brand that does not contain soy as Elvis already has allergies and that can be a common allergen. He eats them like treats if I put them on top of his food. He also gets Vitamin E and those are a third of the size and they're gone from his bowl right away.


----------

